# Vectan data found



## fusil

Bonjour,
I've found some good data for Vectan.:smt023
I hope it may help a few of you.

http://www.balleurope.com/recharge/index.php?langue=en

fusil


----------



## TOF

Thanks for the info fusil. Is that the brand powder you use?
I have never seen an add for it here but some others may have access to it.

Enjoy


----------



## fusil

*Message TOF*

Hi TOF,
over this side of the BIG pond Vectan is the only powder readily available. You can special order others but its _*expensive*_.
The reloading manuals here are all Vectan. I'm finding it hard to find data for 1 load especially.:smt022
38spl, Lee RF 125gr, cast lead bullet, using BA10. They list data for 125gr JSP/FMJ but not cast lead at that weight?!?!?!:smt076
I'm after a nice light load for target shooting and a load that aint gonna break my wifes wrist when she's shooting her 686.
I found a burn rate chart and BA10 is the same as Hodgsons HP38 and a bit faster than Bullseye. Should I start low and work up???

Any help, advice or beer acepted.:anim_lol:

fusil


----------



## TOF

I would start at low to mid range of the JSP load. .38 SPL loads are not high velocity so you will probably end up in the 700 to 850 FPS area.

The 686 should handle it without any problem cause it will certainly not be in the .357 pressure ranges.

If you have a chrono you could trim the load for around 700 FPS. That is where I load practice rounds for my wife and her stubby Taurus.

Good luck and let us know what works.

By the way, I use VihtaVuori powder which comes from your side of the pond. Finland, I believe. Is it not available in your area?

I am sorry but must tell you that the tabs on the beer got caught on something and before I could prevent it all cans were leaking so I will not be able to send it along.

Enjoy

TOF :mrgreen:


----------



## fusil

Merci TOF,
thanks for the reply. :smt180
VihtaVuori can be ordered in, but Vectan is always off the shelf.
I'll have to stick to the red wine if you HAD to drink that beer.:yawinkle:

fusil


----------

